# A great loss



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just got word that Sunbeam passed away tonight. Surrounded by family at his home. Jerold Shelby, the best of men who has been around the world and done that, whatever it was, no BS.
He led many of us through trying times with a razor wit and deep knowledge and humanity.
He entertained us with incredible stories that were true!
And first class rumors that were not.
RIP good friend.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

We are all going to miss him.
Prayers for his family.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I was so very fortunate to meet Mr Shelby at one of the 2 cool fish fryâ€™s. 
Was one of those people I could listen to talk all day and never get tired of his stories, learned more about Lake Livingston from him than google could ever know, he was so full of knowledge and wit. I will truly miss his 2 cool posts. My heart goes out to his family for their loss. Rip Sunbeam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

This saddens me deeply... as we had several good discussions on here but I never got to fish with him or meet him. Rest in peace, Sunbeam. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

My condolences to family and friends. Our prayers are with all. RIP Sunbeam.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Condolences to family and friends.

One of the all-time great 2Coolers.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure if he was a charter member of 2cool, but was certainly one of the grand old men of this band of misfits. His postings had a way of making this middle aged feel like I had climbed a mountain and was sitting in the presence of a sage. 

Fair winds and following seas Mr. Sunbeam.


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

Sad to hear this. Always enjoy his stories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Prayers up, for his family.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Iâ€™m soo sorry to here this I will pray for comfort for his family.Rip Sunbeam Rest In Peace.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

RIP Sunbeam. He had a life full of adventures. My condolences to his family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

RIP Sunbeam praying for his family. We lost a great one and will miss his stories.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

RIP Sunbeam.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

RIP Sunbeam, We are going to miss you.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

One correction, he had been moved to Longview and was in the hospital there, but he was with family.
I miss him badly already.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sad day he will be missed by many my thoughts and prayers go out to all his family and friends. Was a honor to have known him and listen to his wisdom !


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

So sad. RIP Sunbeam.
I never met him but certainly enjoyed his post here


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

We will miss him.
RIP


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, he was very helpful to me and I very much enjoyed the one face-to-face discussion I had with him. He loved the history of the lake and was a great resource.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

sorry 'bout that


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

RIP Mr Sunbeam.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

RIP Mr Sunbeam. His posts were great, his stories in person were even better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Many of you know Sunbeam from his posts on 2cool, and some got to meet him at the fish fries the freshwater board put on at Kickapoo Dukes over the last ten years.
You were lucky indeed to know anything about him, as he lived a life that few do.
And he was smart, as smart as I have known, the years gave him wisdom he was always glad to share. And if you couldn't see his wisdom, well he had a spot on reply for you too.

I was very lucky indeed and I want to pay homage to the man. 
I got talk with him often and went fishing with him a few times.
The most memorable trip was somewhere in the drought of 2011, when big adult striped bass were plentiful on the south end.
A 2cool new member and one fine fellow, Oilfish, asked me to take him and some friends out. Well he came by himself and had invited Jerold, aka Sunbeam.
My son, Lee, was a co-guide with me then and he had a sharp eye for schooling fish, we had made a late start on a week day and missed the early schooling, but around 10:00 Lee said "There they are" everybody knew what that meant and Lee pulled anchor ( no I pilot then). 
And we made a careful approach ( there was no body else on the lake lol!) to them and set up a drift. 
We started catching right away the stripers were in a frenzy.
Action got hot and we dropped anchor, with four 2 oz slabs ( made by WhiteBassFisher) knocking the bottom in about 25 feet we kept them under us for a while and had some fun!

We talked fishing often and he told me about how he with a partner had developed the first tourist LMB fishery at Lake Guerrero in Mexico.
With five Falcon Fire Tiger bass boats and some cabins they helicoptered in clients and caught tons of huge LMB. They made a film of themselves catching LMB one after another around iconic places in the lake like the old flooded church.
That film went all around the country distributed to all of the newly sprouted bass clubs that were springing up.
LMB fever was approaching a new boom that seems to have no end, and this was like gasoline on the fire.
Sunbeam was there right on the edge.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

RIP Sir. Lake Livingston has lost a legend!!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> Many of you know Sunbeam from his posts on 2cool, and some got to meet him at the fish fries the freshwater board put on at Kickapoo Dukes over the last ten years.
> You were lucky indeed to know anything about him, as he lived a life that few do.
> And he was smart, as smart as I have known, the years gave him wisdom he was always glad to share. And if you couldn't see his wisdom, well he had a spot on reply for you too.
> 
> ...


I towed a boat there and stayed at a place like that in the early 80s. I wonder if it was the same place. Iâ€™ll never forget the locals there catching bass standing on the flooded building fishing with some line wrapped around a beer can. I even borrowed one and caught one myself with their tackle.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

We definitely lost a great man. He was a walking encyclopedia with so much experience and great ability to relate it.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

RIP sir, good man..


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sunbeam. The walking encyclopedia. I don't think he ever met a stranger. Sure learned a lot from him about the lake. But what I will remember the most his his stories about being abroad it was like you were right there beside him. RIP Sir


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

RIP Sunbeam you will be missed


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

RIP Sunbeam you will be missed


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Rest In Peace, Poppa Sunbeam.


----------

